# I have a PS3....Considering an Oppo



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

We have a PS3 which we use for BD and DVD's, as well as some gaming. 

If I wanted to go with an Oppo for movies instead, which model would I use? I prefer to buy the low entry models of super quality manufactures rather than the opposite. 

Is there an "entry level" Oppo BR player that streams Netflix?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The only OPPO BDP's that offer Netflix are the BDP-93 and BDP-95. At 500 Dollars, the BDP-93 is the entry model and if using HDMI offers an identical experience to the 1000 Dollar BDP-95. When both were Bench Tested together, the differences were so slight even with Analog that unless using a no holds barred 2 Channel Analog Setup, I really do not see the need for the BDP-95. Moreover, the BDP-95 has to use a Fan due to the Rotel Designed Toroidal Transformer and ESS Technology Sabre 32 Bit Chipset whereas the BDP-93 does not use a Fan.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## burokas (May 25, 2011)

Any reason why you'd want to make this kind of an upgrade? In my opinion it would be more of a sidegrade, or even downgrade. I've compared just about all Blu Ray players imaginable and to my eyes the PS3 is always at least somewhat superior, picture wise. As far as flexibility, upgradability, etc. there's just no comparison, PS3 is by far the better machine. There's a reason why Criterion uses a PS3 to master their Blu Rays...


----------



## jmschnur (May 31, 2011)

Oppo 83 has provided me excellent service. Great video from DVD and blu ray. SACDs sound great


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

burokas said:


> Any reason why you'd want to make this kind of an upgrade? In my opinion it would be more of a sidegrade, or even downgrade. I've compared just about all Blu Ray players imaginable and to my eyes the PS3 is always at least somewhat superior, picture wise. As far as flexibility, upgradability, etc. there's just no comparison, PS3 is by far the better machine. There's a reason why Criterion uses a PS3 to master their Blu Rays...


Hello,
To call the OPPO a downgrade is off the mark in my opinion. Especially if having an 1st Generation Model that is not the 60gb Model. The OPPO offers vastly superior DVD Playback, 3D Playback without losing the Lossless Codecs which you do with the PS3 when playing 3D BD's, and other things. The Marvell Qdeo Processor in the OPPO really is excellent and works magic on non HD and compressed HD Sources like Netflix as well.

Don't get me wrong, I love my 60gb PS3. While I primarily use it as a giant iPod, for a time I used it as a BDP as for the first few years of the Format, the PS3 was the best BDP on the Market. Moreover, the 60gb Model cost 840 Dollars Wholesale just to Manufacture not even accounting for R&D and Marketing. 


However, Sony knew they were going to lose a fortune in the beginning as they were in the middle of the great Blu-Ray-/HD-DVD Format War. And sadly, it was close to being a Conflict with Death Threats being made on a certain Forum to the point that said Forum temporarily shut down the Hi Rez Sub Forums due to the serious animosity. This was Sony not wanting to lose (again) after Beta Max, DAT, Mini Disc, and SACD all never gaining traction. 

Sony inclusion of a Blu-Ray Drive in the PS3 was a bold move that massively increased the Installed Base of BDP Owners. However, times have changed and I do not think you will find many Videophiles who still believe that the PS3 is the best BDP still. It is still a viable choice with rapid Loading Speeds and never concerns about Compatibility, but after the massive Data Breach, I have not had my PS3 connected to the Internet for about a Month. I am still skittish after what has happened.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Last I heard the ps3 only outputs lossless via pcm, is this still the case?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The PS3 Slim does Bitstream the Lossless Codecs unlike the original which could only do Uncompressed PCM with it doing the Decoding. However, the PS3 cannot do Lossless and 3D simultaneously.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

I've been wondering, too, about upgrading my blu-ray player.... I also use a ps3 for movies and music (gaming of course!) and I was wondering what would be a decent upgrade....without putting down the farm!


----------



## tmaschm (Apr 23, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> ... It is still a viable choice with rapid Loading Speeds and never concerns about Compatibility, but after the massive Data Breach, I have not had my PS3 connected to the Internet for about a Month. I am still skittish after what has happened.
> Cheers,
> JJ


PS3 fan boys learned the hard way that you get what you pay for when it comes to online services


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
This really has been a disaster and I am beyond grateful I never provided CC Info on my Playstation Account.
It does all seem to be in retaliation to Sony's Litigation against George Hotz after he found an exploit to run Linux again. Being able to run other OS's was a Standard Feature for several years until a FW from if memort serves March 2010 which disabled the Feature.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> This really has been a disaster and I am beyond grateful I never provided CC Info on my Playstation Account.
> It does all seem to be in retaliation to Sony's Litigation against George Hotz after he found an exploit to run Linux again. Being able to run other OS's was a Standard Feature for several years until a FW from if memort serves March 2010 which disabled the Feature.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I know the government was running some version of Unix on those things clustered. Firmware can be defeated pretty easily too. Still I prefer a standalone player to the PS3.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Indeed. The Air Force was using I think 250 PS3's to form a Super Computer. This was actually a really common thing especially on the 1st Gen PS3's which cost Sony 840 Dollars just to build Wholesale.

The whole Anonymous/4chan campaign against Sony while certainly hurting Sony is also really hurting Consumers as well. I am not saying they were directly involved in any of the Hacking that has hit almost every area of Sony, but certainly made their displeasure known about the Hotz situation.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Does anyone know of a stand alone blu-ray player that is an upgrade from a PS3 that won't break the bank?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Models from Panasonic and Sony are quite competitively priced as both are really pushing the 3D Format with their TV's. It will be even cheaper if you have an AVR that is HDMI 1.4 and thus do not need Dual HDMI Outputs. However, even Models with that Feature are still competitively priced as Blu-Ray is quickly reaching close to DVD pricing parity due to the amazing success of Netflix Streaming (responsible for 20% of Internet Activity during Peak Hours)
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sealkojac (Aug 7, 2011)

I preferred my cheap Samsung BD-P1600 to using my PS3 for watching movies. Unfortunately a firmware update bricked it..


----------



## sealkojac (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm considering an Oppo 93 now as I need the 50hz playback and Samsung was one of the few companies that supported it.


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Indeed. The Air Force was using I think 250 PS3's to form a Super Computer. This was actually a really common thing especially on the 1st Gen PS3's which cost Sony 840 Dollars just to build Wholesale.


It was more like 1700 of them clustered. They originally bid for something like 2000 total, but Sony couldn't manufacture fast enough at that time. There was some controversy over the matter, from people who didn't look at the numbers of course! The clustered ps3's were more powerful and about half the price of IBM's most powerful commercially available supercomputer, at that time! There are several major universities that use the clustered ps3's also, like MIT. The clusters are used to make calculations in fields like astro physics, quantum mechanics, and other operationally intense measurements, all at lightning fast speeds! Not bad for a personal gaming console!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
A bit off on my PS3 estimate, but it was from years ago and was just shooting from the hip so to speak. Thus the I think proviso. The Cell Processor is an amazing thing indeed. It really is a shame that you can no longer run other OS's anymore with the earlier PS3's. Even worse what happened when someone attempted to bring back that functionality.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## finny (Aug 19, 2011)

PS3 is still the best blu-ray player on the market.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

finny said:


> PS3 is still the best blu-ray player on the market.


A number of people would disagree with you at this point. Especially when considering DVD Playback. That being said, I am a huge fan of the PS3 and for the first few years of the BD Format it was both the most cost effective and best possible BDP to use. Much of it from Sony selling the launch PS3 for over 200 Dollars less than the Wholesale Build Cost.


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

As far as consoles are concerned, nothing comes close to the ps3's functionality. The Xbox has atrocious DVD upscaling, even the new slim model, which I have. The ps3 doesn't do a fantastic job, but it wasn't designed as a fantastic DVD player. It's purpose was to be a great blu-ray player and an excellent gaming console. It raised the bar for what people expect in their movies and allowed them to connect with people for free! What I feel is a shame is that it is capable of a lot more, as far as graphics and richness in gaming, but hasn't had a title truly push the limits. I think the closest that we will get as of yet will be BF3.


----------



## flyng_fool (Apr 10, 2010)

The Oppo is a much better BD player and also has a first rate upscaler for DVD's. There is generally very little difference in playback quality of bluray discs, it is the other features that give the Oppo a clear edge over the PS3. Being a standalone BD player it doesn't have to share it's duties with gaming and other electronics not used for playing video. Plus the loading times edge out your already fast loading PS3.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

As a PS3 owner, I've never been happy with the DVD performance. I have an old Oppo 971H that still crushes the PS3 for DVD playback, but that Oppo is no longer in my stack. The PS3 is a very nice Blu-Ray player, industry leading for a long time and still gets upgrades including 3D. Easily the most versatile player after the purchase but not the easiest to operate (I can't have my mother use it for example).


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Sevenfeet said:


> As a PS3 owner, I've never been happy with the DVD performance. I have an old Oppo 971H that still crushes the PS3 for DVD playback, but that Oppo is no longer in my stack. The PS3 is a very nice Blu-Ray player, industry leading for a long time and still gets upgrades including 3D. Easily the most versatile player after the purchase but not the easiest to operate (I can't have my mother use it for example).


Hello,
Secrets of Home Theater & High Fidelity preformed their rigorous DVD Benchmark on the PS3 and the results were not stellar on DVD. Again, for Blu-ray, it looks fantastic. 

As for 3D, it is somewhat compromised in that to watch 3D, you lose the ability to listen to the Lossless Soundtrack outputting DD or DTS instead of True HD and DTS-HD. Still amazing that it supports 3D all these years after its release.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Secrets of Home Theater & High Fidelity preformed their rigorous DVD Benchmark on the PS3 and the results were not stellar on DVD. Again, for Blu-ray, it looks fantastic.
> 
> As for 3D, it is somewhat compromised in that to watch 3D, you lose the ability to listen to the Lossless Soundtrack outputting DD or DTS instead of True HD and DTS-HD. Still amazing that it supports 3D all these years after its release.
> ...


Wasn't the lossless soundtrack + 3D issue solved in the last major firmware release? I keep remembering something about that. And you're right...the PS3 has proved amazingly flexible after four years. I just wish that the original PS3 that I own could do bitstream HD audio but the HDMI they used very bleeding edge...more HDMI 1.2+ rather than 1.3.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

And one more point: DVD performance was never a priority feature for the PS3 team at Sony. Oh sure, it had to do it. But in the early days, a lot of people (myself included) bought a PS3 because it could do Blu-Ray. It was easily the cheapest Blu-Ray player for the first 2 years of sale. Sony marketing of the product touted it as a Blu-Ray player that was also the most powerful game console out there.

Sony has spent much of the last 4 years on priority features, like the XMB interface, developer APIs and system performance, Blu-Ray features (Profile 2.0, 3D). DVD? Not so much.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I just streamed my free trial movie on Vudu with my Oppo 93 and it was beautifull pic and sound without a glitch................NICE................I saw The Lincoln Lawyer and I really enjoyed it. :bigsmile::bigsmile::T


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

I have an 80 GB PS3 and I'm happy with it, But I have $380.00 in a sony wheel watchers account and was going to get a new PS3 and move the old one to another room. Is that a good move ar should I get a sony stand alone BDP? I can only use the money for Sony products.

PoTee


----------



## iSlinger (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm am beginning to wonder if a Playstation 3 would be worth investing in. I have wanted one for a while, but never could bring myself to get one. Hearing that it can do blu-ray just as well as OPPO units is making me consider it more, but I do have a decent amount of DVDs in my selection of media, so no having decent upscaling worries me.


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

I have alot of DVDs and think my PS 3 plays them very good. To me the picture quality is good enough that my wife wants to know why we spend extra money for Blu,s. I tell her they just show and sound better. Her reply OH WELL.


----------



## iSlinger (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a LG unit, really cheap, and it plays BDs and DVDs fine, but it can still see minor defects when its upscaling through HDMI (for DVDs that is). The BD playback seems ok for a $60 unit. My parents wouldn't know the difference anyways. I wanna compare a PS3 against like an OPPO or a Denon BDP.


----------



## SSgtMaddog (Sep 26, 2011)

I had a Samsung Blu-Ray DVD Player up until about 2 weeks ago. I finally made the jump to the PS3 as all my gaming is done on the 360. This is a no brainer as I get a gaming system with a really good Blu-Ray player for less than an Oppo or Pioneer Elite Blu-Ray player. That being said, go do some in store comparisons and decide whats best for you. I personally don't think there is that much of a difference and the playback issue could be dealt with by buying a much cheaper Blu-Ray player that puts out close to the same picture.


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

SSgtMaddog said:


> I had a Samsung Blu-Ray DVD Player up until about 2 weeks ago. I finally made the jump to the PS3 as all my gaming is done on the 360. This is a no brainer as I get a gaming system with a really good Blu-Ray player for less than an Oppo or Pioneer Elite Blu-Ray player. That being said, go do some in store comparisons and decide whats best for you. I personally don't think there is that much of a difference and the playback issue could be dealt with by buying a much cheaper Blu-Ray player that puts out close to the same picture.


Hi. I see from your signature that you have a sony blu-ray player as well as the PS3, how does it stack up to the PS3? I' still trying to figure out wheather to buy a sony stand alone blu- ray player or anouther PS3. I'd like to do some thing next week.

BTW are you active duty military? I did 27 yrs. Air Force.

PoTee


----------



## SSgtMaddog (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes I had a Samsung and a Sony BDP-S360 Blu Ray Player. Sold the Samsung to a friend; my issue with the Sony was it was taking forever to bring up a movie, I don't mean the standard 0-60 seconds, I mean minutes to come up. I had all the updates, etc; I decided to try out the PS3 because not only was it another gaming system but I had heard from multiple people the Blu-Ray Player was outstanding. So far it is above average for me, the picture is outstanding and the start up time is great. I hate that I have to leave something paused because I can't seem to come back to the same spot when I turn off and restart later. Looking at the pro's and cons, I think I am getting more for my money by sticking with the PS3. 

I was active duty Marines for 9 Years.

Hope this helps, let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Some other options not mentioned:

The Sony BDP-S370 (or the similar BX37) does wonderfully for Blu-ray and offers decent DVD up-scaling. I believe the up-scaling is at least as good (or the same) as the PS3 slim. Note the newer S380 was recently tested in a benchmark and does not fare nearly as well with DVD or Blu-ray playback - it failed a major online benchmark testing Std. Why did Sony mess with a proven winner? Note too the S370 and BX37 do 3D with the latest firmware.
Sony direct and some large online merchants still offer the S370 for about $100 which is a steal, IMHO. It also has built in wireless and 1 GB of memory! I believe it may have as many online offerings (like 25+) as the PS3 - i.e. streaming services.

The newest Panasonic DMP-BDT210 offers great Blu-ray playback and DVD playback. It was tested and rated as good not passing all of the SD benchmarks but close. It also sports built-in wireless and supports 5.1 audio for Netflix - still a rarity. At nearly twice the price I'd look for a Sony unit though (most available now are refurbished).

The Oppo is superior to those mentioned above since it offers more features and provides better output (albeit slight). However for the "normal" consumer those better results come at diminishing returns. Don't they always? I would only consider an Oppo for my dedicated HT to feed my projector. It would be in addition to the PS3 slim and X-box that currently reside in the HT room. I do not believe I would be able to realize the benefits (as much) of the Oppo on my other LCD TVs 32", 40", 42" and 47" 1080p units.


----------



## iSlinger (Aug 2, 2011)

I originally was looking at an Oppo BDP-93, but since reading through this thread, slash my other thread about Denon's BDPs VS Oppo's, I'm starting to consider a PS3 more. I have games I want to get, but are PS3 only, or just look so much better on a PS3. My only issue with the PS3 is its apparently less than stellar DVD playback. I want to make sure what I get is doing both DVD and Blu-Ray playback perfectly (or close to at least ). Can anyone vouch for the PS3's DVD playback?


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

The PS3 I have now is an old 80 gig, But I have no problems with how it shows standard DVDs. I'm in the process of getting a new one as soon as I cash in my sony wheel watchers points. I'v never seen an OPPO so I have nothing to compare it to. I watch both blus and dvds on a 54 panny plasma and happy with both.

PoTee


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

iSlinger said:


> I originally was looking at an Oppo BDP-93, but since reading through this thread, slash my other thread about Denon's BDPs VS Oppo's, I'm starting to consider a PS3 more. I have games I want to get, but are PS3 only, or just look so much better on a PS3. My only issue with the PS3 is its apparently less than stellar DVD playback. I want to make sure what I get is doing both DVD and Blu-Ray playback perfectly (or close to at least ). Can anyone vouch for the PS3's DVD playback?


Can you be more specific on games that look so much better on the PS3? Not doubting your perceptions, just curious. And remember the Oppo has dual hdmi and component and supports IR remote control out of the box. PS3 either requires additional component cables and/or a IR adapter to make those features happen and still will only have one hdmi out.


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

TypeA said:


> Can you be more specific on games that look so much better on the PS3? Not doubting your perceptions, just curious. And remember the Oppo has dual hdmi and component and supports IR remote control out of the box. PS3 either requires additional component cables and/or a IR adapter to make those features happen and still will only have one hdmi out.


For the price of the PS3 vs the Oppo, you can get a hdmi multiplier for about $30 on eBay (a fix for the dual hdmi), a Bluetooth remote (this resolves the remote issue) and still come out a good bit cheaper. Unless you are a video expert, the difference in picture quality won't justify the added expense IMO. Not saying that the Oppo is not worth the money though, if I had sufficient funds I would have both! 

As for the games, I have a PS3 and a 360 Slim. I own several titles for both and have to say that sometimes I see a difference, and sometimes I do not. The difference isn't constant enough to justify one over the other for game graphics. However, the fact that I can watch Blu-Rays in all of their glory on my PS3, is a major advantage in my opinion. Hope this helped!


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

I guess we need to keep in mind that most usually the more you pay the better item you get. for alot of us the best is out of reach, So we get the best that we can afford or what will do almost as good for a more reasonable price. hence I have a PS3. I'd like an OPPO thou. Good Luck with what ever you get


PoTee


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

iSlinger said:


> I originally was looking at an Oppo BDP-93, but since reading through this thread, slash my other thread about Denon's BDPs VS Oppo's, I'm starting to consider a PS3 more. I have games I want to get, but are PS3 only, or just look so much better on a PS3. My only issue with the PS3 is its apparently less than stellar DVD playback. I want to make sure what I get is doing both DVD and Blu-Ray playback perfectly (or close to at least ). Can anyone vouch for the PS3's DVD playback?


I would think the PS3's DVD upconversion is at least OK. Depending on how large your display is, etc, it may look perfectly fine to your eyes. If you have or plan on buying a lot of games I'd figure PS3 makes sense. If you go with the Oppo and still crave those games you may end up buying both...? If you start with the PS3 and DVDs look fine you could save $500. Of course, you still may end up with the Oppo too!


----------



## Cyberfloatie (Jun 1, 2011)

I play DVDs on my PS3 and my Xbox 360 all the time. As far as I'm concerned they both do a great job but the PS3 is nicer to use because of the remote control.


----------



## iSlinger (Aug 2, 2011)

I have noticed the visual difference in playing FFXIII, Call of Duty 4, and in my brief time of playing Catherine. The PS3 makes a lot of sense for a multifunction platform. Games + DVDs + Bluray + more. Its hard to argue with honestly. Plus I have been itching to buy for since its release.


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

Just used my wheel watchers points to order a Play Station 3 unchartered 3: Drakes?s Deception bundle. I'll move the old PS 3 to the bedroom so we can watch BLUs on the 46 Panny Plasma in there. Now we each can go hide and still have a chance to watch what ever we like.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

PoTee said:


> Just used my wheel watchers points to order a Play Station 3 unchartered 3: Drakes?s Deception bundle. I'll move the old PS 3 to the bedroom so we can watch BLUs on the 46 Panny Plasma in there. Now we each can go hide and still have a chance to watch what ever we like.


Hello,
Congratulations. It is always wonderful to have something as useful as a PS3 in the Bedroom as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Congratulations. It is always wonderful to have something as useful as a PS3 in the Bedroom as well.
> Cheers,
> JJ


My new PS3 got hre this week the 320 GB harddrive. I watched The hulk in blu-ray and the clash of the titons on DVD. They both looked good to me. I must admit I don't know if I should watch in bitstream or pcm.

By the way I was in Siesta key over the thanksgiviing weekend. Nice place

PoTee


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

PoTee said:


> My new PS3 got hre this week the 320 GB harddrive. I watched The hulk in blu-ray and the clash of the titons on DVD. They both looked good to me. I must admit I don't know if I should watch in bitstream or pcm.
> 
> By the way I was in Siesta key over the thanksgiviing weekend. Nice place
> 
> PoTee


Hello,
Glad you got to check out Siesta Key. In theory, there should not be any real audible difference between having the PS3 decode the DVD/BD's or having the AVR doing it. (bitstream)
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Glad you got to check out Siesta Key. In theory, there should not be any real audible difference between having the PS3 decode the DVD/BD's or having the AVR doing it. (bitstream)
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thanks for clearing that up for me. One of the reasons that I join some forums is the fact that you can learn so much about things that your interested in.
PoTee


----------



## tazz3 (Oct 26, 2011)

I own a PS3 and just use it for gameing. and i have a panny 3d blu-ray player i use for moives


----------

